# Counselor Jobs for U.S. Citizens



## Jessicaboldosser (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi. I am wondering if anyone has information on job possibilities for counselors. I am currently working as a counselor in a high school in the U.S., but my family is interested in moving to Great Britain. Any information or Website links would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Jessica


----------



## carlyjae (Feb 18, 2009)

I am also a counselor working in the US. I am interested in traveling to New Zealand for a year and would appreciate any information anyone has about the couneling profession in NZ.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone may jump in here and prove me wrong, but I think you're going to find that the job of "counselor" isn't terribly well recognized outside the US. I take it you're talking about something like being a high school guidance counselor. 

If that's the case, consider that in your present positions, you need to have a pretty good understanding of the US educational system, and possibly the social services system, too. That kind of information is pretty specific to each country, so chances are you would need some sort of supplemental training and experience to be able to qualify for a similar type job elsewhere.

If, on the other hand, you're talking about a mental health type of counselor, you're probably going to have to deal with the national medical system of the country you go to - and that gets even trickier to break into as a foreigner.

You might try studying the job posting boards (like Monster) for the countries you're interested in. Try to find whatever job postings there are that look like they might be in your line of work and just see what sorts of qualifications they are demanding. It might give you some ideas about how to better position yourself in the UK or New Zealand to use your background to find a job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## carlyjae (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I am referring to a mental health counselor position. I have my masters in Clinical/Counseling Psychology and by the time I plan on moving I will also be licensed, so I hoping that it will acceptable over in NZ. 

You think I should contact the medical board?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

carlyjae said:


> Thank you for the advice. I am referring to a mental health counselor position. I have my masters in Clinical/Counseling Psychology and by the time I plan on moving I will also be licensed, so I hoping that it will acceptable over in NZ.
> 
> You think I should contact the medical board?


Contacting the medical board or whatever form of national health care system they have in New Zealand might be a good start. They should be able to tell you something about any reciprocity or "retraining" classes required to validate an overseas license.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## carlyjae (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks..do you work in the mental health field?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

carlyjae said:


> Thanks..do you work in the mental health field?


No - but I've done some writing and research for a publisher that specialises in titles for expats. Have gotten into a number of projects related to transferring various types of qualifications between countries. No experience with New Zealand (other than a lovely holiday at Club Med in Tahiti, where I met lots of Kiwis and their kids). It's not always easy - but if they need people there is normally some way to get yourself qualified.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## carlyjae (Feb 18, 2009)

This is great information. I either want to go to NZ or Australia, I heard that there is a need for school counselors in NZ from a co-worker whos son just returned from there. This is alot more research then I thought.


----------

